# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Baleares sufre contaminación en el 47% de los acuíferos

## Embalses

09-01-2009Ambientum.com

El Govern Balear ha señalado en su informe de coyuntura económica del mes de noviembre, que el 47% de las masas de aguas subterráneas de la Comunidad está contaminado por nitratos o por cloruros propios de la intrusión marina, especialmente en la región de Campos.

Según este informe, "el ejemplo más drástico de la contaminación por parte de la intrusión marina de las 35 masas de agua es el del Pla de Campos, ya que el agua ha entrado hasta siete kilómetros en el interior del acuífero". Otras zonas afectadas por la contaminación, subraya, son las costeras, como los acuíferos de Mahón y Ciutadella y la primera línea ibicenca.

Futuro Plan hidrológico de Baleares

El informe pone de relieve la importancia del futuro Plan Hidrológico de Baleares para solucionar estos problemas de contaminación y para una buena gestión del agua de la comunidad. Se espera que sea aprobado en Consejo de Ministros antes del verano de 2009.El documento elaborado por el Ejecutivo autonómico prevé una inversión de 2.049 millones hasta 2027 en la comunidad.

El Plan Hidrológico tiene como objetivo, establecer el marco normativo para regir complementariamente el aprovechamiento y la preservación del dominio público hidráulico, aclarando las posibilidades del acceso al agua, orientando las iniciativas de los municipios y de los sectores interesados y estableciendo obligaciones sobre su preservación.

Con el objetivo de distribuir bien losrecursos hídricos, el Plan planteará las infraestructuras necesarias para disminuir la presión extractiva del agua (acuíferos, embalses, fuentes o pozos) y asegurar la cantidad y calidad del agua para el consumo.

Mallorca, a la cabeza en consumo de agua

En Baleares se consumen aproximadamente 280 hectómetros cúbicos de agua al año, de los cuales 132 corresponden a suministros para la población y unos 115 para usos agrícolas y ganaderos. El resto se distribuye entre jardinería, industria, campos de golf y otros usos.

Por islas, Mallorca gasta 231 hectómetros anuales, Ibiza 26, Menorca 21 y Formentera poco más de 1.

----------

